# TA8210AH por KIA6210AH



## gaston sj (Ene 18, 2009)

Hola les cuento que tengo un amplificador con el ta8210ah  y el problema que tengo es como que tengo continua en la salida por que el parlante se meve sin emitir sonido ..! (se mueve al ritmo de la musica,pero no emite sonido audible) el mismo se me le cortaron las patas .. y lo reemplaze por el kia6210ah.. y me sigue haciendo eso .. lo tengo conectado a 2 parlantes de 8" .. a 4 ohm... ya revise la plaqueta y las pistas estan perfectas. el diseño trae encendido remoto y entrada de alta y baja impedancia... 

otro problema que tengo es que cuando lo conecto al estereo .. me larga sonidos raros... tipo ametralladora...    si aunque no me crean cuando lo conecto ala salida rca del estereo me manda esos ruidos y a medida que subo el volumen de la musica se incrementan estos ruidos   

pense que la especie de oscilacion .. o continua que tenia en la salida se podia dever a que estaba directamente conectado ala bateria.. asi que le arme una fuente con un puente rectificador.. y 2 capacitores de 4700ufx63v..
y no cambio en nada el sonido...  

lo que si cuando le mando señal de otro aparato que no sea el estereo no me hace los ruidos de ametralladora se escucha .. pero "los parlantes se mueven demaciado" y no rindiendo lo devido .. 

ya me tiene cansado .. por que antes tambien me pasaba lo mismo del ruido de ametralladora (con el ta8210)y crei que era el estereo asi que lo cambie (pase de un pioneer a un blaupunkt laguna bla bla) y sigue haciendo lo mismo ... tenia pensado que podia ser eso de "masa virtual" Pero me es imposible separar las masas de tension (-)y la masa de audio ya que en el diseño del amplificador es la misma ... 

realmente ya hise de todo .. como probarlo con una fuente de pc al amplificador(me sigue dando continua en la salida) como alimentarlo directo desde la bateria puenteando el remoto y todoo (me sigue dando continua) y si lo pongo al estereo alimentado con el auto  me hace el ruido de ametralladora..!    

el estereo nuevo es de unos supuestos 40wx4.... lo cual no creo que llegue ni a 10wx4... por que a  los de 8" (unos moon)pesimos NI los mueve... eso que con 10w ya los deveria mover lindo (osea blaupunkt 700pesos) es blaugarcha... 

no suena nada el estereo y pense en ponerle ese amplificador ... y no hay manera de hacerlo funcionar bien .. 

les agradeceria cualquier dato que me tiren... para ver si lo puedo hacer andar. (antes de desistir y armar el tda1562) pense que este amplificador es el que mejor se acomodaba a mis requerimientos .. ya que da unos 19wrms a 4ohm...por canal ..(suficiente para mover los 2 de 8")

como podran apreciar no engo mucha experiencia en "audio car" pero si con muchas ganas de aprender.!    

bueno amigos otra vez mas... muy agradecido por sus comentarios que puean ofrecerme.! saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2009)

la pata 5 del IC donde esta conectada?


----------



## gaston sj (Ene 26, 2009)

hola karapalida.. la 5 esta conectada a masa...las conte de izquierda a derecha.... tomè la 1 como la que viene marcada con una linea en el impreso que no va conectada a nada... saludos


----------



## Mario (Jul 28, 2009)

yo tengo el mismo amplificador

lo extraño es que por un tiempo funciono de maravilla................. pero luego uno de los parlantes de jo de sonar como el otro.....  como no se mucho de electronica crei que el parlante se me habia averiado...........pero no fue eso............. era la plaqueta.................... como no le pille la falla.......... me decidi de armar otro ................. pero peor este lanza el mismo ruido de ametralladora que dices     y ahora como hago?


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 28, 2009)

Básicamente el TA8210 es un amplificador estéreo en puente. Eso significa que los altavoces van conectados al propio integrado y no va ningun polo del altavoz a masa. Los pines 15 y 16 son la salida para un canal, y las 11 y 12 para el otro.

Gaston, revisa esto que digo porque si tienes conectados los altavoces a masa vas a tener siempre un nivel de corriente continua a la salida. Además, es posible que esto haya dañado el IC.

Y el otro punto importante es la pata nº 1, que es la de mute. Si se deja al aire, es posible que al ser de alta impedancia capte ruido y éste se transmita a la salida por el efecto de conexión-desconexión del mute. Para usarla bien debe ir a masa directamente ó al positivo a través de una resistencia de pocos K´s (como en los ic´s de puertas lógicas).


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 29, 2009)

aqui les dejo este diagrama espero que les ayude, esta en ruso y el ci es el ta8215h-a,


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

hola amigos del foro les tengo una pregunta o mas bien pido sus sugerencias y sus experiencias yo soy novato pero tambien se algunas cosas se que el ta8210 necesita 10 amperes maximo por que eso consume segun el data pero en la practica cuanto consume? por que quiero armar este amplificador que trasformador usar?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

22 Watts a 14,4 V . . .  22 / 14,4 = 1,52 A , los amplificadores AB consumen un 60 % mas de corriente . o sea 1,52 por 1,6 = 2,44 A por cada integrado


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

pero solamente 2,44 por cada integrado yo tenia una fuente de 18v por 1.8 amperios y un estereo que lleva un ta8210 no podia dar mucho volumen ni llegaba a la mitad por que faltaba corriente. tu has probado alguna ves este integrado con que fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2013)

Y como sabés que "le faltaba corriente"?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2013)

Corrijo , eso es por canal no por integrado 

Así que considerá el doble , unos 5 Amperes. No se como no se te incendió con 18 V ya que el maximo es 14,4V , salvo que como esa fuente era de 1,8 A la tensión caia a los bestia


----------



## alex123 (Feb 6, 2013)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Y como sabés que "le faltaba corriente"?



se que le faltaba corriente pues sonaba distorcionadisimo a un cierto volumen y si le daba mas volumen se apagaba





			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Corrijo , eso es por canal no por integrado
> 
> Así que considerá el doble , unos 5 Amperes. No se como no se te incendió con 18 V ya que el maximo es 14,4V , salvo que como esa fuente era de 1,8 A la tensión caia a los bestia



yo ya sospechaba  que te estabas equivocando es por canal entonces 5 amperes seria suficientes a esta bien y de 4 amperios no me seriviria?y no se encendio por que solo tenia 1.8a y no calentaba mucho nisiquiera el disipador claro por la falta de amperaje



PD:la idea de bajar el transformador a 4 amperios es por que pienso que 5 amperes seria de muy gran tamaño el transformador y yo quiero montarlo en una caja pequeña


----------



## pacio (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola alex123 como estás?

1 Ampere no creo que haga una diferencia muy grande en cuanto al volumen y tamaño del transformador
Pero si eso es un gran problema por qué no usas una fuente switching de pc ? no hay que modificar nada si te sirven 12V y sino es una modificacion muy pequeña para los 14.4V y la fuente de pc la conseguis hasta gratis en cualquier tienda de reparacion de PC, de potencia están más que sobradas cualquier fuente sirve.

Es sólo una idea, espero te sirva
Abrazo
Pazio!


----------



## alex123 (Feb 7, 2013)

mmm la idea que me diste  esta mas o menos la fuente de pc son grandes y yo quiero montarlo en un gabinete pequeño imaginate el amplificador en un gabinete y mas la fuente en otro yo quiero que entren en un sola caja


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> 22 Watts a 14,4 V . . .  22 / 14,4 = 1,52 A , los amplificadores AB consumen un 60 % mas de corriente . o sea 1,52 por 1,6 = 2,44 A por cada integrado




2M no seria "consumen un 40% mas de corriente" por ello de que la eficiencia promedio de un amplificador AB es del 60%...o me equivoco???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Consume 100 Watts eléctricos , entrega 60 Watts de audio , el 60 % de rendimiento.

Visto del otro lado 100 / 60 = 1,66

O sea que un amplificador que entrega 60 Watts consume un 66 % más


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Consume 100 Watts eléctricos , entrega 60 Watts de audio



No estaria aca mas claro consume 100W y entrega 60W, osea consume 40W de mas????

  

La eficiencia seria Wout/Win    60/100 =  60%


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2013)

Lo de los porcentajes se complica dependiendo desde dónde lo veas.

Suponete que vos compraste algo y lo vendiste al doble.

Alguien podría decirte que ganaste un 100 % (visto desde el dinero invertido)

Y otro podría decirte que ganaste un 50 % (visto desde el dinero en la caja)

 y ambos tienen razón


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 7, 2013)

mmmmm no me termina gustando,


----------



## crimson (Ago 12, 2013)

Hola jorgitop, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Podés estimarla con la Ley de Ohm. El fabricante dice que entrega 2x22W alimentado a 12V.  I= W / E   I=  44W / 12V   I= 3,66A
Saludos C


----------

